# My rat genuinely hates me



## Kye24 (Feb 5, 2021)

I’ve had my rat for over a month and I try to do everything I can but he hates me. He bites to the point of blood and I am scared to pick him up without gloves on. I only have one rat, my mom won’t let me get another, but I genuinely try to give him everything, but he doesn’t let me pet him, hold him for very long he doesn’t take treats from my hand and avoids me. He will crawl up my arm to my shoulder and slide down my back but doesn’t let me hold or cuddle him. I don’t want to give up but I feel heartbroken. I know it’s corny but I cry often because he gives me nothing. What am I supposed to do? I don’t want to spend five years taking care of a rat who despise me.


----------



## darinhachan (Feb 2, 2021)

You should NEVER adobt just 1 pet rat. As tough as It might sound if you wasn't able to get a friend for your rat you shouldnt have get one. The rat is not happy, just your company will never be enough for it and he's probably stressed and depressed for being alone in the cage.


----------



## Kye24 (Feb 5, 2021)

I don’t know if I’d be able to get another rat until I move out though. I don’t want to give him away


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Please look for a local rescue who can take him. He will never be happy, and will always be depressed if kept alone. Where are you located?


----------



## Kye24 (Feb 5, 2021)

I really don’t want to give him away I’ll be moved out later this year it would be just a few more months alone.


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

I agree with everyone else. Part of the reason he's acting like that is that he's stressed and alone. The company of a person is not enough for a lone rat, even if you spend all day and all night with him. 
Right now, the only two options for you if you want the best for your rat, is to get him a friend or give him away to a good home that has other rats.

I understand you don't want to give him away, but honestly, it's the *best option* for the rat if you won't get him a friend. It might not be the best option for *you*, but you have to decide what you think is more important


----------



## Kye24 (Feb 5, 2021)

Okay


----------



## a1phanine (Mar 27, 2018)

What location are you? There might be someone on here who can take him in, even temporarily until you're moved out. Unless you can move out now. Living with parents is a drag anyway.

As been said before you should not have one rat on its own, it is cruel. I'm sorry it sounds so harsh on here but we are really considering animal welfare.

Did you/your parents not do any research before purchasing you an animal? The top of every list about rat care is you do not keep them in isolation.

Tell them you need to get another one or give him up for adoption. If you get another one you need to quarentine and introduce them properly.

Please dont do anything stupid like release him into the wild though (ive heard of horror stories of people doing this)
Where did you get 5 years from? Rats rarely live more than 3 tops, again please do your research, this thread makes me sad.


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

I know it feels like everyone is coming down on you. Please don't let it get under your skin, they're reacting to a situation that is unhealthy for your rat. It's out of concern, not malice. 
I realize you don't want to get another rat, until you move - but that's really the best thing you can do. It's the bet solution for *(1)* bonding with your rat *(2)* your rat being healthier and happy & *(3*) so you don't have to give him up.

And when you think about it - moving with two bonded rats really isn't any different than moving with one. In fact, since you mention you're moving later in the year, it will give them time to bond, which will make the more easier on your rat.

If you absolutely *can't *get another rat - then I agree with looking for someone close by that can help take care of him for you or finding an animal rescue that can take him. Two of mine are from a rescue. You don't mention how old your rat is or where in the States you're located. That's two pieces of information that would make it easier for someone to try and help.

If I can help - feel free to DM me.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Yes, find a temporary home until you can get him a friend. And also please check out a rescue, they might even be able to pair him with another lonely rat! And then you could adopt them both back into your home  Don't give up yet Kye24, you can still give him the best home you can.


----------



## Kye24 (Feb 5, 2021)

darinhachan said:


> You should NEVER adobt just 1 pet rat. As tough as It might sound if you wasn't able to get a friend for your rat you shouldnt have get one. The rat is not happy, just your company will never be enough for it and he's probably stressed and depressed for being alone in the cage.





Kye24 said:


> I’ve had my rat for over a month and I try to do everything I can but he hates me. He bites to the point of blood and I am scared to pick him up without gloves on. I only have one rat, my mom won’t let me get another, but I genuinely try to give him everything, but he doesn’t let me pet him, hold him for very long he doesn’t take treats from my hand and avoids me. He will crawl up my arm to my shoulder and slide down my back but doesn’t let me hold or cuddle him. I don’t want to give up but I feel heartbroken. I know it’s corny but I cry often because he gives me nothing. What am I supposed to do? I don’t want to spend five years taking care of a rat who despise me.





Tinytoes said:


> Yes, find a temporary home until you can get him a friend. And also please check out a rescue, they might even be able to pair him with another lonely rat! And then you could adopt them both back into your home  Don't give up yet Kye24, you can still give him the best home you can.


UPDATE: I got a second rat! They are in the process of acclimating to each other. Their names are Nigel (1st) and bucket(2nd)


----------



## Kye24 (Feb 5, 2021)

lfraser06 said:


> I know it feels like everyone is coming down on you. Please don't let it get under your skin, they're reacting to a situation that is unhealthy for your rat. It's out of concern, not malice.
> I realize you don't want to get another rat, until you move - but that's really the best thing you can do. It's the bet solution for *(1)* bonding with your rat *(2)* your rat being healthier and happy & *(3*) so you don't have to give him up.
> 
> And when you think about it - moving with two bonded rats really isn't any different than moving with one. In fact, since you mention you're moving later in the year, it will give them time to bond, which will make the more easier on your rat.
> ...


UPDATE: I got a second rat! They are in the process of acclimating to each other. Their names are Nigel (1st) and bucket(2nd)


----------



## Kye24 (Feb 5, 2021)

a1phanine said:


> What location are you? There might be someone on here who can take him in, even temporarily until you're moved out. Unless you can move out now. Living with parents is a drag anyway.
> 
> As been said before you should not have one rat on its own, it is cruel. I'm sorry it sounds so harsh on here but we are really considering animal welfare.
> 
> ...


UPDATE: I got a second rat! They are in the process of acclimating to each other. Their names are Nigel (1st) and bucket(2nd)


----------



## Kye24 (Feb 5, 2021)

Willow&Whiskers said:


> I agree with everyone else. Part of the reason he's acting like that is that he's stressed and alone. The company of a person is not enough for a lone rat, even if you spend all day and all night with him.
> Right now, the only two options for you if you want the best for your rat, is to get him a friend or give him away to a good home that has other rats.
> 
> I understand you don't want to give him away, but honestly, it's the *best option* for the rat if you won't get him a friend. It might not be the best option for *you*, but you have to decide what you think is more important


UPDATE: I got a second rat! They are in the process of acclimating to each other. Their names are Nigel (1st) and bucket(2nd)


----------



## Kye24 (Feb 5, 2021)

darinhachan said:


> You should NEVER adobt just 1 pet rat. As tough as It might sound if you wasn't able to get a friend for your rat you shouldnt have get one. The rat is not happy, just your company will never be enough for it and he's probably stressed and depressed for being alone in the cage.


UPDATE: I got a second rat! They are in the process of acclimating to each other. Their names are Nigel (1st) and bucket(2nd)


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Congratulations!!!!!!!! Ya done good, and they will be so happy now, and so will you. Keep us updated on their progress


----------



## a1phanine (Mar 27, 2018)

Kye24 said:


> UPDATE: I got a second rat! They are in the process of acclimating to each other. Their names are Nigel (1st) and bucket(2nd)


Hello, great news, introductions need to be done carefully - how are you doing it?


----------



## a1phanine (Mar 27, 2018)

Update?


----------



## buddy/sire (Jan 19, 2021)

yay




pls watch


----------

